# Zozo's, Dalkeith Place, Kettering



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I visited Zozo's today in Kettering, after much anticipation after reading about them online!

It's a very small business, and was quite quiet when I went in, however it soon picked up. My initial impression was spotless, everything had a shine!

The machine is a two group Marisa I think, grinder I didn't get to see all to well from where I sat.

Drinks;

My first was a regular cappuccino, it was small, dark and sweet. The barista levelled and tamped the shot nicely. I didn't add sugar, it was lovely. Even came with a biscuit! My mum had a tea, the total was £2.50, I didn't even have to pull my wallet out! And she was offered a refill.

I then had a latte, this was also impressive. My only gripe was semi-skimmed milk in use.







But nevertheless is tasted good enough for me to return. I saw espresso's being served, these looked good. Must try next time!

Service; Polite, warm and welcoming just as you'd except. The owner walked round the shop floor and acknowledged everyone at some point. I had a chat with the barista and asked about their beans and stuff!

Cleanliness; Very high standard, no a speck of dirt anywhere. Shot pots on the machine were spotless, group handles and the machine itself were very clean. Tables very tidy and nice. Toilet area, cleanest toilet in a coffee shop I've used in a long long time!

I can't rate the food as I haven't tried it yet, prices seem very reasonable and I shall be returning. Overall a very nice little shop to sit in, I shall be returning for sure!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Always good to hear of cafes doing well outside of the main centres

Thanks for posting the review


----------



## bewiched (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you tried Bewiched in Welingborough, latte art and great coffee! :]



SlowRoast said:


> I visited Zozo's today in Kettering, after much anticipation after reading about them online!
> 
> It's a very small business, and was quite quiet when I went in, however it soon picked up. My initial impression was spotless, everything had a shine!
> 
> ...


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

mmmm added both to my list of places to try.

Have always though i lived in a bit of a coffee blackhole here in northants.


----------



## bewiched (Jan 22, 2012)

We at Bewiched are hoping to plug that hole (which Costa are rightly filling at a rate of knots), we are opening our second site in Kettering this summer, but if you pop over to Wellingborough, please introduce yourself to either Matt or Rich


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll be over tomorrow with any luck, had a ponder about your website and videos and stuff, very impressive stuff, the type of coffee house I've been looking for! Really looking forward to some espressos and lattes


----------



## bewiched (Jan 22, 2012)

excellent, introduce yourself if you pop in, I was off today but will be in on Friday if your about


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get in last week, Matt. But this Friday my dad's bringing me over. I don't drive yet so it's not easy to get over to Wellingborough with full time work sad to say.


----------

